# not enough memory to continue



## sphanky (Jun 26, 2001)

i get a message saying that there is not enough memory and to close a program and try again. the problem is i have 256mb installed and have not yet installed any apps,


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Go to the following site and following the instructions for low memory errors(msconfig)

Then go on down a little futher and follow the instructions for cleaning the hard drive and this will solve your problems.

http://rselby98.go2click.com/Windows.html

Have a great day,


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What is it you are trying to do when you get the error message? And have any screen savers run prior to the error? Are you trying to scandisk or defrag when it happens?


----------



## sphanky (Jun 26, 2001)

i have no screen saver up and i'm trying to load the internet connection wizzard, i tried the startup bit but it didn't work.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Could you give us a little more information?

What cpu are you running?
What operating system is installed?
Any other infomation that might help.

These 2 are just an example of what would help.


----------



## sphanky (Jun 26, 2001)

i'ts running a 786 or 766 intel pentium 3, i have just replaced Me with windows 98, as the Me was full of crap and i didn't have a copy of it to use. I'm assuming that something has been turned off or disabled as it worked fine while it was on ME and till i installed the drivers for the network card, although i was told that it would not affect it, thats why i didn't add it earlier.
Hope someone can help


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

Did you set a min and max number for virtual memory or are you letting Windows handle it? If Windows is NOT handling it then change it back so it is and then try it. Or perhaps restoring the registry to a time before the problem started will fix it. Or see these for some possibilities:

Various Error Messages Displayed and Slow Windows Performance When Virtual Memory Is Enabled

Cannot Start Windows or Programs in Windows

Also try running a virus scan here to see if you have any viri.

[Edited by Kento on 06-29-2001 at 12:22 AM]


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

This is overkill I know , some information is not relevant , but for 
those that are reading this question & learning rather than answering ,
they may get something out of these extra sites . John .

http://www.pcnineoneone.com/howto/resources1.html
Windows Resources vs. Memory

-----------------------------------

http://windows.about.com/compute/windows/library/weekly/aa081100a.htm
http://windows.about.com/compute/windows/library/tips/bltip181.htm
http://windows.about.com/compute/windows/library/tips/bltip182.htm

-----------------------------------

http://www.langa.com/newsletters/2000/2000-06-08.htm
More Resource Leak-Tweaks .

-----------------------------------

http://www.aumha.org/a/resource.htm

----------------------------------

http://www.pcforrest.freeserve.co.uk/resources.htm
System Resources .
GDI and User Resources explained .

-----------------------------------

Free up Conventional Memory .
http://www.geocities.com/thegorx/Windows/Help/Cmem.htm

-----------------------------------

http://www.techweb.com/winmag/columns/explorer/2000/11.htm
http://www.techweb.com/winmag/columns/explorer/2000/12.htm
http://www.techweb.com/winmag/columns/explorer/2000/13.htm
http://www.techweb.com/winmag/columns/explorer/2000/14.htm


----------

